# During upgrade from 11.1 to 12.0: boot process stuck after /boot/entropy line



## boss_aus (Jan 19, 2019)

I am doing upgrade of the Dell PowerEdge 2580 server and after the first reboot the new kernel doesn't boot:




I can still boot the old 11.1 kernel.


----------

